# Football-bets.info - Free betting tips



## tommiw (Mar 23, 2010)

Football Bets

It's my precious creation that offers free probabilities and tips on European soccer matches. The tips are 1X2 or Asian Handicap bets. 

The leagues are:
English Premier League
French Ligue 1
Italian Serie A
German Bundesliga
Spanish La Liga

I intend to improve the site so any opinions and critics are welcome


----------

